# standard gavel dimensions?



## redfishsc (Apr 18, 2008)

I have yet to make a gavel, and was recently asked to make one from some oak that was in the yard of a very, very old church. He gave me a pic of a gavel he'd like replicated, but there are no dimensions and he really doesn't care if it's the exact same dimensions anyhow. 

So, what is a common gavel dimension?


----------



## wudnhed (Apr 18, 2008)

Go here:

http://www.gavelstore.com/


----------



## Randy_ (Apr 18, 2008)

There are probably others; but I do remember that Don Ward and Becca have both posted about making gavels.  Why don't you email both of them?

I have seen tiny little gavels that were just a few inches long and the gavel used in the State House in Texas is about 2 ft. long and has a head that is probably 6" in diameter so I think you have quite a bit flexibility.


----------

